# Eigene Icon Font erstellen und per @font-face einbinden?



## Dustin84 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte keine grafischen Icons verwenden und dachte da an Icon Webfonts, wie z.B. dieser.

Leider sind häufig überflüssige Icons dabei oder es fehlen welche.

Daher die Frage: *Wie kann man selbst ein solchen Icon Font erstellen? Wie umfangreich ist das?*

Prinzipiell muss ich meine Icons doch nur in Illustrator erstellen und dann da irgendwie weiter mit arbeiten 

Hat da jemand erfahrung?

Gruß
D.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (13. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich glaube das ist so ziemlich wo nach du suchst:
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2012/01/how-to-make-your-own-icon-webfont/


----------



## Dustin84 (13. Februar 2012)

danke, das sieht gut aus! Mal schauen, wie aufwendig das ist. Wenns eimal fertig ist, dann ist es auf jedenfall einfacher, als mit Grafiken zu arbeiten.


----------



## Dustin84 (18. Februar 2012)

ich nochmal...

checkt mal das Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLlA6XIWFLg
Hier geht es um den IcoMoon Font Generator, der ziemlich geil ist!

Ich wollte jetzt nur mal fragen, ob euch irgendein Grund einfällt, der gegen Icons über font-face spricht?!

Der einzige kleine Nachteil ist, dass die Icons nur einfarbig sein können.

Scheinbar ist es die perfekte Methode um Icons einzubinden. Viel besser als CSS-Sprites oder Unicode Icons (sind recht hässlich).

Oder ********?

Gruß
D.


----------

